# S-Pen functionality in S3?



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Can the funtions of the S-Pen in the Galaxy Note be put in the Galaxy S3? Will the pen work on the S3 out of the box? I dont' want it but my Dad does but doesn't want the Note. He wants the S3 so I can be his personal tech for it =P.


----------



## roscoe08 (Sep 30, 2011)

I seen that Samsung was going to be releasing a c-pen for the sgs3 not sure when it will release tho.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

roscoe08 said:


> I seen that Samsung was going to be releasing a c-pen for the sgs3 not sure when it will release tho.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I saw that too actually. Its however is just a capacitive touch pen. I know the S-Pen wont' work on the S3, but my main interest is the apps preloaded on the Note.


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe the only apps I saw preinstalled on both the note and s3 are s memo and my diary. Using your fingers to write works on both so I don't think you will have prob with any of the styli on the market. U are correct the s pen wont work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

